# Wife wants a shotgun, or an AR any good info would be appreciated, she can handle the 12 gauge N AR no problem.



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

She'll be in NY, I won't. 
What's available out there?
Worst time to buy, prices are probably jacked up.
Any tips where to look


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> She'll be in NY, I won't.
> What's available out there?
> Worst time to buy, prices are probably jacked up.
> Any tips where to look


Small gun shops. or pawn shops may have an 870 or Mossberg show up now and then. I doubt I would find an AR that I wanted from those venues.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Small gun shops. or pawn shops may have an 870 or Mossberg show up now and then. I doubt I would find an AR that I wanted from those venues.
> 
> GW


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Shot gun ammo seems more readily available right now. Without getting into a Mossberg Remington debate. I have heard of some quality issues with newer Remington's. If you find a used pump shot gun you can always update it with some new furniture.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Without getting into a Mossberg Remington debate. I have heard of some quality issues with newer Remington's.


Regardless the brand, and those quality issues that Remingtons' latest offerings may have. If you see one or the other that you can afford, buy it.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just found out the AR HAS to have a welded magazine, not sure if that info is correct. 
I'll be in Florida in a couple weeks, might have to wait until then. 
Nys cuomo safe act is very unreasonable, 
Especially when he added the seven round capacity,,when most guns were already at the required 10 rounds


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

You didn’t say what the gun would be used for, I’ll assume self defense mostly. From your last post, find out what restrictive gun control laws are in effect in New York. Then buy in accordance with them. Since it is New York I would go with a shotgun. I would go with a Mossberg since Remington quality has been on a decline for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PIC, you SURE she's not mad at your or found out something you didn't want her to know about???


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just bought a new Mossberg Maverick 88 Security for $199. 95. It's a 12 gauge 18.5" barrel 5 + 1. Model # is 31023. My first shotgun. Haven't had time to take it to the range yet, Maybe Thursday. I replaced the brass bead with a fiber optic sight. Also got the adaptor (OPSol) to shoot mini shells for my wife to train on initially. I've learned that bird shot can be found anywhere, anytime. Buckshot is nearly impossible to find but I managed to find some 00 buck online. Also some Federal mini shells with 15 #4 buckshot pellets. The shotgun took a few weeks of internet shopping & I just happened to be at the store when it came off the truck, right after they said they weren't in stock. Shelves were empty. The morning crowd just left after buying what's left of the ammo & guns. I got lucky. Another 5 minutes it would have been gone.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I just bought a new Mossberg Maverick 88 Security for $199. 95. It's a 12 gauge 18.5" barrel 5 + 1. Model # is 31023. My first shotgun. Haven't had time to take it to the range yet, Maybe Thursday. I replaced the brass bead with a fiber optic sight. Also got the adaptor (OPSol) to shoot mini shells for my wife to train on initially. I've learned that bird shot can be found anywhere, anytime. Buckshot is nearly impossible to find but I managed to find some 00 buck online. Also some Federal mini shells with 15 #4 buckshot pellets. The shotgun took a few weeks of internet shopping & I just happened to be at the store when it came off the truck, right after they said they weren't in stock. Shelves were empty. The morning crowd just left after buying what's left of the ammo & guns. I got lucky. Another 5 minutes it would have been gone.


Wow, timing was perfect


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> PIC, you SURE she's not mad at your or found out something you didn't want her to know about???


She does get pissed off at me , I get the blame for anything that goes wrong, lol.
Misdirected anger I call it, lol.
These hot flashes women get are not your friend,lol


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Considering all the recent online disparaging of Remington, I guess I've been very lucky.

My 700 SPS - .308, 26" heavy barrel will hold sub minute-of-angle at 600 yds. consistantly, with meticulous handloads.
One recent five-shot group measued 4 5/8" on centers @600...1 1/2" right of dead-center. 1/4 variable crosswind about 8-10 mph.

In the last few weeks, I stumbled upon a lone 870 express in Academy Sports. A wallflower sitting alone on the shelf at $299.95. Grabbed it up, shortened the barrel to 18 1/2", added a 2 rnd extension, tac stock and 6 rnd side saddle. Patterns great with 9 pellet 00 @ 15, 20, and even 50yds. 
Total baddass. 

Yes, I am aware of some minor differences in the Express and Wingmaster. My first firearm was a 20ga. Wingmaster for Christmas, 1960 and I've owned several since. I'm very old and I remember in my youth when Mossberg was considered a junk shotgun. I don't know what changed, because they don't seem to have improved in mfg. quality or materials in 60 yrs. I guess some made their way into the dessert and now they are considered the go-to.

OK w/Remington, so far and, I guess Mossberg, as well. U do U.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah,when I was growing up Mossberg was a KMART kind of gun in my eyes. If it wasn't an 870 it was a compromise.
I found this 3 1/2" express at my favorite pawn shop for $200.























It now sports a Wilson Combat two round extension, a Magpul M-lock fore end, picatinny rail for a light, a super sling, and plenty of #4 buckshot, OO buckshot, and Brennicke slugs.
It has not had a single issue since I have owned it.
As a matter of fact..........








It shoots pretty damn good.
I might have a thing for a 700 in .308 myself.








With Federal Premium 168 grain cartridges, it is sub-MOA all day long. With hunting rounds it is still pretty damn good.
Magpul 700 Hunter stock with Magpul magazine well adapter, 6x18 Vortex scope and a Timney trigger.
Remington quality does not worry me one little bit!

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm just glad freedom group didn't by Mossberg. I can't even comprehend how a firearms manufacture can go bankrupt in todays market.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Yeah,when I was growing up Mossberg was a KMART kind of gun in my eyes. If it wasn't an 870 it was a compromise.
> I found this 3 1/2" express at my favorite pawn shop for $200.
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking guns! Congrats on the 870 steal and the club award.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Presuming self defense I'd recommend a shotgun. Shotgun patterns @ in-house distance are going to be about 6" which is about 25 times a .223/5.56 round & that much more likely to hit under stress. Even birdshot works well @ close range & more readily available. Slugs are available for longer range. Also over penetration isn't as big an issue.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Out of curiosity I did a little figuring with the 410. A few 3" 000 buckshot loads are out there, 5 pellets. Each pellet is about 70 grains. 350 total at a listed 1,135 fps (Winchester XB413) = 1,001 foot pounds of energy. Dang, I used to think a 410 was a wimpy little rat gun.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

NY has a LOT of restrictions on AR's and I'm not a fan anyway.
Go wit a shotgun. Make sure it's NY compliant. 
There may be restrictions on length.
But for home defense you can't go wrong with a shotty.

AFS


----------

